
Show HN: Fromlatest.io – An opinionated Dockerfile linter - marcc
https://fromlatest.io
======
marcc
We just released a Dockerfile linter at
[https://fromlatest.io](https://fromlatest.io). If you paste a Dockerfile in,
it will lint it and show you some best practices and feedback on your
Dockerfile. Feedback welcome!

